# October Meet and Greet



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey all,

Just wanted to let you know that there will be a Meet and Greet the 3rd weekend in Oct. for the RVUSA forum members. As far as I know this isa first. Maybe we will start something!! This firstevent will be in Bedford Va, in my field that we camp in several times a year.

So far, 730, H2H1, BroDavid, Texasclodhopper and myself will be there for sure. I know most of you would have a long drive, but did not want to leave you out of the invitation. I can handle quite a few trailers, 5th wheels, MH's or what you have. If anyone is interested in more information, ask away or PM me.

Kenneth


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 25, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

We're going to have one heck of a good time, too.  :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 25, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

And we're hoping to get to see some of the fall colors, too.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

well Tex if I got my bright color shirt on, then you may see me fall :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Well Tex is coming from Texas and I am coming from Ga 539 mile and I can make it in one day. I hope :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

I for got to say I was there this passed April  for his open house and camped in his field and we had a blast,,,ya come u here.... :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

hey if I can plan on going everybody should plan, you can see me kick Rod's butt    :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Would love to make it and have an ugly contest(only one I ever win). But I think I'll have to pass on a 5000 mile round trip, But will get that direction some year and will make it a point of dropping in.

LEN


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

We'll be in Myrtle Beach looking for Rod....


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Hey Jim ,Rod will be with us and so will Bro Dave, so keep it in the road and come on up. We would love to hear your stories on the road. And your other Texans ,Texas clodhopper is coming. So if you don't make it you will be missing a lot good friendship. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shorty (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

This is one I would love to get to...BUT, I am MC for our Jeeptoberfest here in Ocala and my real day job has me wrapped up tight. Ya'all have fun and maybe next time we can get the whole crew, Mr Mechanic, Dana, Dan, Mike...y'all can ride up with me...long as I geta sticker :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

well since GTS started this ,, maybe ,, next yr we could have one at my place ,, as Gts ,, i have room for many rv's ,, but one thing ,, and that is only if GTS comes ,, other wise u all wll starve ,, GTS does make a good food fest at his ,, but there agian ,, i got alot of hay ,, and Big O is giving u tax breaks for going green ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

forgot one thing on that last post ,, i will have power for everyone ,, and water also ,, but the sewer ,, well that is up to u ,, i know what the cows do


----------



## try2findus (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

As luck would have it, Randy and I are trying to plan a trip to the Skyline drive and we were told the 3rd week in October is the best time to go.  Will that be in fairly close proximity to where this Meet and Greet will be?  

Although we are planning a couple of days with family in the Charlotte area, we would have several days to be spontaneous.  

We are still in need of some assistance on a reliable source of TV reception and could benefit from Ken's knowledge and sales ability  , so we will keep a close watch for future updates.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Jeanie and Randy,
I can look right at the Peaks of Otter from my house.  In about 20 mins. you can be on the Blue Ridge Parkway.  The Skyline Drive is North of me, but not that far away.  Charlotte is a 2.5 to 3 hour drive.

If you drive the Blue Ridge Parkway North, it connects to the Skyline Drive at Rockfish Gap and the beginning of the Shenandoah Nat. Park.

Come on by if your in the area, the more the merrier.  That is what this is all about!!


----------



## try2findus (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Thanks Ken, we may just take you up on that!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 2, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Well, I have had several PM's about this meet and greet.  If all come that are planning (hoping) to, it will be a great meeting.  Can handle more, so let me know!!  

So far Tex is making some Chile, Hollis is doing Chicken, and Linda and I are doing Ribs.  When all the fixins get thrown together, we will have more food than we can eat. 

The middle of Oct. is the best time to see the leaves changing in the mountains.  You can see the Peaks of Otter from my field.  It should be beautiful.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 3, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Sounds like fun.  I'm not sure if I'll be in the area for sure but, my biggest problem is my gas/electric refrigerator is only working on electric since I tried a little preventive maintenance that screwed it up.  I think I fried the board.  Anyway I'm not able to dry camp as it would make too much noise to run my generator 24/7 as well as eat my lunch on propane.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

come on DL , SEMPER FI


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

AS Dave as stated come down, look even ken or rod  might be able to fix it while you are there. So come on down


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet



DL, there will be others on generators as well. Like Hollis said, we can fix it for you. 

IF your generator is too loud, we will just park you away from the rest of us!!! :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

DL, we will park you beside Rod


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

DL, we probably won't hear your generator, because it's a diesel and you'll have it piped right back into your RV so you can smell the fumes!  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

DL, you gotta show up now, to defend your honor!!!!


----------



## brodavid (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

   :clown:    :laugh:   :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

As it stands right now, we are heading out for a stay on Lake Superior above Duluth, MN.  From there we were thinking of going to Washington DC.  We should be there sometime around October.  So if something doesn't drastically change my plans, for instance, my failing 87 year old mother confined to a bed in a rest home in Dayton, OH, we are going to try to make the meet and greet.

I must say my wife told me not to mess with the refrigerator, but I decided to clean the board/contacts up anyway.  What I forgot to do after I turned off the gas and unplugged the 115 V ac, was to switch the 12 V dc to off.  Not a good move.  I know they make a dinosaur board for the 14 year old Dometic refrigerator, however, I'm not entirely sure a new board will fix it.  My track record with my wife isn't too good right now and she's afraid I'll really screw it up. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

well as ken and others have said ,, come on down ,, we can fix it right there ,, ken has agreat shop ,, and i'll do it for free ,, can't speak for ken though  :laugh:  but would be great if u all can make it ,, but as said ,, if u'r genset is too loud ,, u can park next to me ,, i am being put up in the north forty ,, due to loud genset ,, but not in this mh ,, it's about average noise ,, unless i decide to install a header on it before we go    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 4, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Rod recond Kens pasture is long enough for a good drag race.  You bring yours and I'll bring my sons and we'll really blast some noise :laugh:  :laugh: 
Both them chevies should really sound off.   :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 8, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet



Nash, Hope you can make it!! 

For some general information and for me to get a handle who is coming, I have added a page to my website. You will see a list of folks who are coming and are trying to. 

Website: www.grandviewtrailersales.com 

Click on the link on the left for: 2009 RVUSA Meet and Greet. 
I am not inviting the world, so you will have to sign in to that page. 
E-mail address to use: meet@rvusa.com 
Password: meet


----------



## CharlieS (Sep 8, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Donna and I plan to be there.. I think this is going to be a blast and we are looking forward to meeting everyone!!

Charlie


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

great to hear that, and yes it will be a blast. :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Come on Chelse!  Been trying to meet up with Ya for years.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Sep 9, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Wish I could come up and meet everyone but my kids have school.  Will you send me some pictures?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 9, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

We will miss you Cindy..there will be lots of pictures, so you will get some.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 9, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Cindy, call it a field trip and come on up.
We will miss you, 

love to you and yours


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Cindy just home school them for a week, which maybe even better, :laugh:. Anyway we all wish you could come and enjoy the friendship and fellowship, not to mention the food :approve: . You can stay at my place one night on your way up and on your way back if you light. I know you can drive here in one day as I have stayed in Ocala on my way back from West Palm Beach, and got home the next day. But we will understand if you can't make it and as Dave stated you will be missed.


----------



## Domingo (Sep 10, 2009)

RE: October Meet and Greet

Sounds like fun. Love to meet some of you colorful folk.may have to miss it since I will start a new job. I was laid off recently. Maybe Tex can swing by Dallas and pick me up.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 10, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Oh, yeah, Domingo!  It's just 260 miles to Dallas! No sweat for us Texans, now is it?  :clown:


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Sep 10, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Hey Ken, we would like to be there, but the USA needs me more than you guys do,
leaving on the 18th for a new world cruise,
will get back with you when I get back,
going now to spends a couple of days with dad and mom before I fly off into.......

so take care and remember us as we do our job.

TOY


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 10, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

TOY,
Your Mom and Dad will let you know what you missed, but I expect your stories will be more exciting.  Hope to meet you too soon.

Keep safe


----------



## Domingo (Sep 11, 2009)

RE: October Meet and Greet

Tex. You rock. You guys have lot's of fun while I try to learn new ways to do things. Texas is wide open 200+ miles is no problem for us because at the end of the trip we have a nice cold beer and a good conversation. For that I will travel all day and night.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 12, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Well guys, I am headed to Duck NC for almost a week.  When I get back, gonna start getting ready for this Meet and Greet!!  It's gonna be a great time.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

WELL  We hope this is pleasure but business is OK to IF YOU make some $$$$$$$. Be careful and safe, see you next month.


----------



## try2findus (Sep 13, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Sorry to keep bringing back this post, but I had been tied up with the DH's birthday on Sept. 8th and hadn't caught up until today!  

Put our name in the hat for some good Cajun Jambalya.  Randy cooks the BEST around with Chicken, pork and sausage.  

We'll also park beside you DL, if your generator is louder than someone's snoring (DH), I'll welcome the noise!     

Wishing all a pleasant day!

I'll PM you Ken when the time gets nearer.  We are really hoping to attend.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

wow this is going to be a feast to remember yum yum. and it is getting closer, see ya there :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 13, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Dag Gum It.........gonna miss it again.  My timing just stinks................oh well, I need to be on a diet anyway............We'll be thinking of you all having so much fun and food.  Enjoy.  Kenneth is great host, I'm sure.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Ahh come on Mike. All you need to bring is your appetite. All of us will be on a diet after this feast! :bleh:


----------



## brodavid (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

eat and be happy, for tomorrow we diet


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Just to let you know, things are coming together nicely and there just might be some surprises for those attending!!   Can't say what, or it would not be a surprise.   

Cindy has this posted on RVUSA's Facebook page now.

Again, go to my website:  www.grandviewtrailersales.com
Click on 2009 Meet and Greet
E-mail address:  meet@rvusa.com
Password: meet


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 25, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

I know you have seen Big Bilko on the forums.  He lives in Melbourne Australia and of course cannot make it for our Meet and Greet.  He did however join in with a much appreciated gift.  We should all be thankful for the community we have here.  I never thought this would go worldwide, but it has!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 25, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

I call him "Mr. Big", and they sure have their share of disasters 'down under', too!

Thank you Mr. Big, we'll hoist one for you, too!  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet



I have added a map maker on my web page for this. Just plug in your home address and it will create a map to my house.

As all internet maps do, it takes you the shortest route. If you come into Bedford by 460 and drive by my store, it will take you thru the town of Bedford. You can do this, but with a MH or trailer, I would drive around. Takes the same amount of time and much easier. Contact me and I will route you around, but use this map to get you to Bedford.

www.grandviewtrailersales.com
Meet and Greet page
e-mail - meet@rvusa.com
password - meet


----------



## rjf7g (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

I have had a busy start of the school year and came in to this 3 pages in to it!  Sounds like a blast - I am hoping to be able to swing by on Sunday - how late will folks be hanging around?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Glad u found out ,, becky ,, we were all asking ken if he had heard from u ,, but as far as i know ,, we will be there till the field is clear ,, or Linda and Ken run us off ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Hi Becky good to hear from you. Go to Kens web site and look under M&G AND YOU WILL SEE WHO ALL COMING. Some will show up on Thursday and most will head home on Sunday. WE are having a big pot luck dinner on Friday and Sat. so come on over. PM Ken for more details. :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Sep 29, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

I am hoping to get by there - I have been crazy busy with work (opening school is always crazy) but everyone is fine!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 29, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Becky, you guys come by Sat. night and eat with us!  This is gonna become an annual event, be part of the first one!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 6, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet



The Meet and Greet is almost here. TexasClodhopper is leaving home today to make his way here. Of course, he is going to see the sights along the way and get here sometime next week. 

Pictures will be posted here in the Album section for everyone to see.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Whoa Tex!!  You forgot us. Have the tow bar hooked up to the front of the truck. All we got to do is hook up. I'm sure that Winnie could pull our truck and trailer to the Meet and Greet!     Y'all have fun, and Tex show em what that Texas Chili is all about.  :bl


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 8, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Dang! Butch, I drove out of the driveway and turned east instead of south. Otherwise, you'd be hooked up and we'd have a convoy!  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Well guys, the Meet and Greet is almost here!!  Tex and Sallyberetta are in VA and going to Appomattox today, to see the where the Civil War ended.  Dave is headed this way on Thursday and everyone else will be here by Friday.  Been a long time getting here, but the fun is just about to begin.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Well, Maria and I are pulling out in the morning heading to the Meet & Greet. We are stopping off in NC for a night and then make our run on up to Kens. Man it seems like it has taken forever for this get together to get here.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: . We will be looking forward to meet everyone who shows up. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 15, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Tex and Sallyberetta arrived today about 1:00.  We went to lunch and just a little while later Hollis and Maria showed up also!!  Tonight they are safely in my CG and waiting on the rain to move OUT.  Hopefully we will see some sunshine tomorrow.  
Planning a trip to a local orchard on Sat. for their annual Apple Festival Festival.  Don't know what else we will get into, but the weekend is young yet!!!
Rod and Randy should show up tomorrow.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Oct 15, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Glad the trip was made safely! Hope everyone has fun and the suns shines.


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 16, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Post some pictures for us less fortunates.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 16, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Tell everyone hello from Mike and Linda.....enjoy yourself........don't eat too much...............and be safe when you leave.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet



OK guys, some pictures are posted, will try to load more soon...Look in the album section. The way I uploaded them, click on "show oldest picture first". 

The weather could have been better, but at least it quit raining Fri. night and the weekend improved. 

On Saturday, we went to a local orchard and attended their Apple Festival. There was so much GREAT food, from Tex's Chile and cornbread, Hollis's Drunk chickens, Randy's Jambalaya, Linda's Ribs and SO MUCH MORE. 

We got to meet lots of folks we would not otherwise ever see, that is what this was all about!! Hopefully next year more can get together and we make this event an annual event.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

so true Ken, with a little luck maybe you can pull it all together and make it and annual event.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Ken those are good pictures, who took them like we don't know. Good shooting Tex and Ken


----------



## CharlieS (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Great photos. I hope this becomes an annual event.


----------



## rjf7g (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: October Meet and Greet

Sorry I didn't make it by.  I am glad the weather cleared up a bit for you all and that everyone had fun and plenty of food!  Set the date next year now so we can all plan accordingly!!!!


----------

